# Barbeque Documentary



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I just watched this documentary on Netflix, and it blew me away. Such a great perspective on humans cooking with fire around the globe. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it. Would love to hear what others think or would add.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I wish I could check that out. Got no netflix though


----------



## Sansa (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh, thanks for sharing! I'm interested in such things too and I'll definetely watch it too


----------

